# Bittersweet



## RachelRees00 (Aug 21, 2014)

Douggie was our 5 year old rehomed French Bulldog and had him for three years, he wasn't a dog to us he was like another child.He wasn't boisterous or over excitable, at times we felt he was older than what he was.He loved our children and would have a routine of when the kids went to bed to go into my hubbys 'mancave' and watch telly with him.The way he would sit would almost make him look regal.We introduced a female companion for him another French bulldog 2 yrs old, this year and they were like soul mates from the first meeting, they slept together, when one moved into another room the other followed they were inseparable. 6 months later we made the biggest mistakes of our lives and booked both Douggie and Stella into a home boarding for us to attend a wedding, after four hours of us leaving our two healthy dogs there we had a phone call from a local vet, our Douggie had been brought in dead - he was dead on arrival, his body was so hot even three hours later that they could not put him into cold storage, the vet compared his death to that of him being locked in a car with no windows down in direct sunlight, our Douglas had cooked alive 

Its been five weeks today and the RSPCA is investigating our boys death.Stella and the children are devastated as are we.Stella has always been a bouncy dog, so much energy but its like her batteries have been taken out she is eating but not as much as she did.Our youngest boy is waking up during the night crying out for Douggie its just really tough. Last Thursday we brought home Stanley a 17 week old GSP, it was a big risk, what if its too soon, what if Stella rejects him, what if the kids react badly as hes not Douggie? 
Only one week on and Stella is playing again, dont get me wrong shes getting moments where you know shes still pining, but she has accepted Stanley, the kids love Stanleys energy and love brushing his coat.I have told the children Stanley isn't to replace Douglas he is here to help you all and Stella to remember him and not to be sad. When we picked up Stanley he hadn't been inoculated so we have him indoors until the 9th September. 
Investigations are on going and we might not have our Douggie back for a while ( he was sent away for a PM) we don't know as of yet how he died only that he died a painful death and that the state on how he was brought in to the vet and the explanation by the professional boarders does not ring true.
We miss you Douggie and want you home where you belong so you can RIP


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

let us know the outcome of the investigation. 

sorry for your lose of Douggie and the best wishes for Stanley. Sounds like he is in good hands.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How tragic There is no way you could have known and I hope you get answers. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

So sorry your family had to face such a tragic loss...prayers you find answers. Good luck with the new puppy....make lots of memories...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss  I hope you find answers


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OMG how terrible!!!! I am so sorry.......

Lee


----------

